# Hawk kills Rabbit!



## conradtan (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Overread (Jun 9, 2008)

Very lucky capture and well done getting such clear and sharp shots!
was the bird traveling far with his kill or was it just a short flap away from the killzone?


----------



## conradtan (Jun 9, 2008)

Overread said:


> Very lucky capture and well done getting such clear and sharp shots!
> was the bird traveling far with his kill or was it just a short flap away from the killzone?


 

Thanks! I actually had the WRONG lens on for this. I was going to shoot a landscape shot with my 24-105mm when I heard a commotion in the bushes. He and his dinner were about 30 feet away. He killed the rabbit before I got there and was standing on him in pic#3. Then he flew away with it in pics #1 and #2.


----------



## yankeefan (Jun 9, 2008)

AWMSOME... WILD.. SUPER.. Sharp and Clear


----------



## MissMia (Jun 10, 2008)

Amazing shots! 

I have a pair of hawks that bring their kill into our yard to eat. I hate when they bring the rabbits in.


----------



## conradtan (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I also have some pictures of the hawk dropping the rabbit on the ground, and another one of the poor dead fellow. But I figured no one really want's to see that.


----------



## Cameron Cushman (Jun 10, 2008)

I would like to see the other shots, first three are amazing


----------



## IndieMe (Jun 10, 2008)

That rabbit got OWNED!

No I'm kidding, anyway great capture!

I love the first shot best. :thumbup:


----------



## doenoe (Jun 10, 2008)

that awesome. The only times a saw a hawk grab a rabbit was when i had the rabbit on a rope and pulling it behind me (was a dead rabbit btw) Did that too train a hawk to use for hunting. 
Really a thrilling sight to see, i cant imagine to see it in the wild like that. And you captured it very well too


----------



## Dragonfly..shotz (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow, must look great enlarged! Very lucky capture Conradtan, very impressive!


----------



## N'Kolor (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow, how much did you sharpen those images?  Where they really blurry or something?

Its a cool shot.


----------



## conradtan (Jun 10, 2008)

I used ACDSee Pro 2 to sharpen them the default: threshold - 10, radius - 5, and amount - 100. It has always worked for me. The images were a bit blurry for sure.  Haha! Only the right location at the right time with the right gear at the wrong settings. I was shooting landscapes with my 5D at the time with my 24-105mm set to JPEG and full saturation as it was a grey, cloudy day.


----------



## conradtan (Jun 11, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Amazing shots!
> 
> I have a pair of hawks that bring their kill into our yard to eat. I hate when they bring the rabbits in.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Phazan (Jun 11, 2008)

Ownnnned!

Poor thing haha, awesome captures.


----------



## conradtan (Jun 18, 2008)

Phazan said:


> Ownnnned!
> 
> Poor thing haha, awesome captures.


 

Thanks!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 19, 2008)

Very good photos.
I would have preferred to seem them larger than now (500x333) ... we usually say that with horizontal photos a maximum size of 800x533 (or 800x600, depending) is a good size, large enough and still viewable with each and every screen people might have.


----------



## Battou (Jun 19, 2008)

Great shots for the lense improv. the way you ordered them was a nivce touch too, I would not have realised tey where in altered order if I had not read it.


----------

